# Deformed lm



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

After having my butt kicked by the lmr. I decided to hit my favorite retention pond and caught this guy on a black wooly bugger. He was weird looking all the way around. His eyes were crazy looking and he looked like he was wearing bright red lipstick.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like he has a big head and little body. LOL!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I caught one real similar to that in Lake Snowden 2-3 years back. It hit like normal and fought well, but had a huge head and a scrawny body. Weird!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

5# head with a 2# body... usually a sign of poor nutrition. You'd think with a head an mouth like that, he could eat just about anything he wanted.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The red lipstick is a sign they're eating on the bottom. (Craws, insect larvae, bottom dwelling minnows...)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> 5# head with a 2# body... usually a sign of poor nutrition. You'd think with a head an mouth like that, he could eat just about anything he wanted.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There is a lot of competition in this pond but there are plenty of bluegill for them to eat. I could fit my fist in his mouth with ease but he looked like one of those dudes at the gym that just does upper body workout.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> 5# head with a 2# body... usually a sign of poor nutrition. You'd think with a head an mouth like that, he could eat just about anything he wanted.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Maybe bad nutritionk or does this bass have a big head carp in his family tree? Maybe he's just narcicistic? According to my wife maybe it did it's makeup (complete with red lip stick) to REALLY accentuate it's facial features.

Just say'in.....

Mr. A


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> Maybe bad nutritionk or does this bass have a big head carp in his family tree? Maybe he's just narcicistic? According to my wife maybe it did it's makeup (complete with red lip stick) to REALLY accentuate it's facial features.
> 
> Just say'in.....
> 
> Mr. A


Good one!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

It's possible he tried to eat something big previously (bluegill, another bass, etc.) that didn't go down and stretched his mouth out before being expelled/freed.


----------

